#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  UL Standards Needed

## Guniawala

Dear Friends,

I need the following UL Standards:
UL 1  Flexible Metal Conduit 
UL 4 Armored Cable
UL 8  Foam Fire Extinguishers
UL 9 Fire Tests of Window Assemblies 
UL 10B Fire Tests of Door Assemblies 
UL 10C Positive Pressure Fire Tests of Door Assemblies 
UL 38 Manually Actuated Signaling Boxes for Use with Fire-Protective Signaling Systems 
UL 83 Thermoplastic-Insulated Wires and Cables 
UL 94 Tests for Flammability of Plastic Materials for Parts in Devices and Appliances 
UL 96A Installation Requirements for Lightning Protection Systems 
UL 125  Flow Control Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas 
UL 132  Safety Relief Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas
UL 142 Steel Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 
UL 154 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers 
UL 199 Automatic Sprinklers for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 299 Dry Chemical Fire Extinguishers 
UL 217 Single and Multiple Station Smoke Detectors 
UL 219 Lined Fire Hose for Interior Standpipes 
UL 231 Power Outlets 
UL 260 Standard for Dry Pipe and Deluge Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 262 Gate Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 268 Smoke Detectors for Fire Protective Signaling Systems 
UL 268A Smoke Detectors for Duct Application 
UL 312 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 325  Door, Drapery, Gate, Louver, and Window Operators and Systems 
UL 331 Strainers for Flammable Fluids and Anhydrous Ammonia 
UL 340 Tests for Comparative Flammability of Liquids
UL 393 Indicating Pressure Gauges for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 401 Portable Spray Hose Nozzles for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 404 Gauges, Indicating Pressure, for Compressed Gas Service 
UL 437 Key Locks 
UL 448 Standard for Pumps for Fire-Protection Service
UL 467 Grounding and Bonding Equipment 
UL 508A Industrial Control Panels 
UL 525 Flame Arresters 
UL 539  Single and Multiple Station Heat Detectors 
UL 674 Standard for Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 698A Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations 
UL 711  Fire Extinguishers, Rating and Fire Testing
UL 719  Nonmetallic-Sheathed Cables
UL 727  Oil-Fired Cental Furnaces 
UL 778  Motor Operated Water Pumps
UL 789 Indicator Posts for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 844 Electric Lighting Fixtures for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations 
UL 864  Control Units and Accessories for Fire Alarm Systems 
UL 913  Intrinsically Safe Apparatus
UL 1002 Electrically Operated Valves for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations 
UL 1040 Fire Test of Insulated Wall Construction 
UL 1058 Halogenated Agent Extinguishing System Units 
UL 1072 Medium-Voltage Power Cables 
UL 1091 Butterfly Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 1203 Explosion-Proof and Dust-Ignition Electrical Equipment for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations 
UL 1468 Standard for Direct Acting Pressure Reducing and Pressure Restricting Valves 
UL 1481 Power Supplies for Fire Protective Signaling Systems 


UL 1486 Quick Opening Divices for Dry Pipe Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 1685 Vertical-Tray Fire-Propagation and Smoke-Release Test for Electrical and Optical-Fiber Cables
UL 1709 Standard for Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel
UL 1711 Amplifiers for Fire Protective Signaling Systems 
UL 1730 Smoke Detector Monitors 
UL 1739 Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 1778 Uninterruptible Power Systems 
UL 1803  Factory Follow-Up on Third Party Certified Portable Fire Extinguishers 
UL 2034 Single and Multiple Station Carbon Monoxide Detectors 
UL 2111 Overheating Protection for Motors 
UL 2227 Standard For Safety For Overfilling Prevention Devices 
UL 2250 Instrumentation Tray Cable 
UL 2351 Spray Nozzles for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 5085-3 Low Voltage Transformers - Part 3: Class 2 and Class 3 Transformers 
UL 60079-5  Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 5: Powder Filling 'q'
UL 60079-6 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 6: Oil-Immersion 'o' 
UL 60079-7 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 7: Increased Safety "e" 
UL 60079-15 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 15: Electrical Apparatus with Type of Protection 'n'
UL 60745-1 Hand-Held Motor-Operated Electric Tools - Safety - Part 1: General Requirements

Anyone having these standards could you please upload them.

Thanks very much.See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## scapflamad

Good post. I appreciate it. 
Many thanks to ur post. I love it. 
 :Frown:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scapflamad

svz       sfdb    dgn

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

HI Guniawala,

UL 83-2001 Thermoplastic Insulated Wires and Cables.pdf 0.945 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 142 - 1998-for steel aboveground tank for flammable liquid.pdf 5.801 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steell.pdf 1.249 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1730-2007 Standard for Smoke Detector Monitors and Accessories.pdf 0.496 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1739-2007 Standard for Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service.pdf 0.208 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1778 2005 Uninterruptible Power Systems.pdf 0.765 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 2034-2007 Standard for Single and Multiple Station Carbon Monoxide Alarms.pdf 1.029 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thats all I have for this moment.

I Think the following UL Standard are similar with IEC. 
UL 60079-5 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 5: Powder Filling 'q'
UL 60079-6 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 6: Oil-Immersion 'o' 
UL 60079-7 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 7: Increased Safety "e" 
UL 60079-15 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 15: Electrical Apparatus with Type of Protection 'n'

If you accept IEC please let me know

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

HI Guniawala,

UL 83-2001 Thermoplastic Insulated Wires and Cables.pdf 0.945 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 142 - 1998-for steel aboveground tank for flammable liquid.pdf 5.801 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steell.pdf 1.249 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1730-2007 Standard for Smoke Detector Monitors and Accessories.pdf 0.496 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1739-2007 Standard for Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service.pdf 0.208 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1778 2005 Uninterruptible Power Systems.pdf 0.765 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 2034-2007 Standard for Single and Multiple Station Carbon Monoxide Alarms.pdf 1.029 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thats all I have for this moment.

I Think the following UL Standard are similar with IEC. 
UL 60079-5 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 5: Powder Filling 'q'
UL 60079-6 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 6: Oil-Immersion 'o' 
UL 60079-7 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 7: Increased Safety "e" 
UL 60079-15 Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres - Part 15: Electrical Apparatus with Type of Protection 'n'

If you accept IEC please let me know

----------


## Guniawala

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

Thank you very much for uploading UL standards. There are some more standards in my library. I request other members to please upload if you have UL standards. In the end we will all have the complete set.

UL 4 - Armored Cable.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 444 - Communication Cables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 467 - Grounding and Bonding Equipment
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 674 - Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 698A - Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 711 - Rating and Fire Testing of Fire Extinguishers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 823 - Electric Heaters For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 844 - Luminaires for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 877 - Circuit-Breaker Enclosures for Use in Hazardous Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 886 - Outlet Boxes and Fittings for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 894 - Switches For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 913 - Intrinsically Safe Apparatus for Use in Class I, II, and III, Division 1 Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1424 - Cables for Power-Limited Fire-Alarm Circuits
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you for your sharing !!!!
I like to download your file, but it is shown in the rapidshare the following note :

1st try with the file armored
ERROR

You want to download the following file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 452 KB

This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member

There are no more download slots available for free users right now. If you don't want to become a premium member, you might want to try again late


2nd try with file grounding
ERROR

You want to download the following file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 393 KB

This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member

There are no more download slots available for free users right now. If you don't want to become a premium member, you might want to try again later.

I'm not premium member.
But could you please upload again in another website such as ifile
Thank you

----------


## Guniawala

Sorry, I am new in uploading. Here is another link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## josejohn

Thanks Friend

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi Gunaiwala and Achmad,

Keep up the good work, I will try to upload some too

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin and Guniawala, thanks for sharing

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

1.	UL 1-2007 Standard for Flexible Metal Conduit.pdf   542.23 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2	UL 5A-2008 Nonmetallic Surface Raceways and Fittings.pdf   933.08 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3	UL 5B-2009 Strut-Type Channel Raceways and Fittings.pdf   634.5 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4	UL 5C-2007 Surface Raceways and Fittings for Use with Data, Signal, and Control Circuits.pdf   500.3 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5.	UL 6-2004 Electrical rigid metal conduit-steel.pdf   687.53 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6	UL 10B-2008 Standard for Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf   549.8 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7.	UL 10C-2009 Positive Pressure Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf 0.655 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8.	UL 48-2004 Standard for Electric Signs.pdf 0.714 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9.	UL 96-2005 Standard for Lightning Protection Components.pdf 0.592 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10	UL 96A-2007 Installation Requirements for Lightning Protection Systems.pdf 1.095 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thats all I have for today

Regards

----------


## Guniawala

Dear Achmad,


Thank you so much for your contribution.See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## jahel

please somebody upload rapidshare links on another upload centers best regards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Additional UL.rar	  2.63 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 154-2007 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers
UL 94-2006 Test of flammability of plastic materials
UL 125-2007 Standard for Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas (Other Than Safety Relief)
UL 132-2007 Standard for Safety Relief Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas

Thats all I have today

----------


## Guniawala

Dear Achmad,
Thanks a lot for uploading more UL standards.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

More UL Standard.rar 9.836 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 154-2007 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers
UL 199-2004 Automatic Sprinklers for Fire-Protection Service
UL 217-2007 Standard for Single and Multiple Station Smoke Alarms
UL 231-2007 Standard for Power Outlets
UL 260-2007 Standard for Dry Pipe and Deluge Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 268-2006 Smoke Detectors for Fire Alarm Signaling Systems
UL 268A BUL LETIN-2008 SUMMARY OF TOPICS
UL 299-2007 Dry Chemical Fire Extinguishers
UL 312-2004 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 325-2007 Standard for Door, Drapery, Gate, Louver, and Window Operators and Systems
UL 331-2008 FLAMMABLE FLUIDS AND ANHYDROUS AMMONIA
UL 651-2007 Standard for Schedule 40 and 80 Rigid PVC Conduit and Fittings

Thats all I have for today

----------


## Guniawala

Great job.

----------


## raj_01

Thanks

----------


## netspyking

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin , Thanks for your efforts in standard sharing ,

I suggested a separated section named "Standards" like as Engineering Softwares to 

Admin , I hope he accept and we both will lead that section .  :Smile:

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for sharing

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

UL Standard 2.rar 10.034 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 404-2006 Standard for Gauges, Indicating Pressure, for Compressed Gas Service
UL 448-2008 Centrifugal Stationary Pumps for Fire-Protection Service.pdf
UL 448A-2007 FLEXIBLE COUPLINGS FOR CONNECTING FIRE PUMPS TO DRIVERS.pdf
UL 448C 2007 STATIONARY, ROTARY-TYPE, POSITIVE-DISPLACEMENT PUMPS FOR FIRE-PROTECTION SERVICE.pdf
UL 467 2007 Standard for Grounding and Bonding Equipment.pdf
UL 674 BUL LETINS-2005 Subscribers to ULs Standards Service for Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified.pdf
UL 711-2007 Rating and Fire Testing of Fire Extinguishers.pdf
UL 719-2007 Standard for Nonmetallic-Sheathed Cables.pdf
UL 778-2006 Motor-Operated Water Pumps.pdf
UL 842-2007 Valves for Flammable Fluids.pdf
UL 844-2008 Luminaires for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf
UL 845-2006 Motor control centers.pdf
UL 864-2007 Standard for Control Units and Accessories for Fire Alarm Systems.pdf
UL 913-2008 Intrinsically Safe Apparatus and Associated Apparatus for Use in Class I, II, and III, Division 1, Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf
UL 1004-1-2008 Rotating Electrical Machines  General Requirements.pdf
UL 1004-2006 Electric Motors.pdf


Thats all I have guys, I do not have anymore
Enjoy it

----------


## guhan.s.s

Hellow Friends,

could you please upload the below UL standards

UL 8 Foam Fire Extinguishers
UL 154 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers 
UL 199 Automatic Sprinklers for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 299 Dry Chemical Fire Extinguishers 
UL 219 Lined Fire Hose for Interior Standpipes 
UL 260 Standard for Dry Pipe and Deluge Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 262 Gate Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 312 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 393 Indicating Pressure Gauges for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 401 Portable Spray Hose Nozzles for Fire-Protection Service
UL 448 Standard for Pumps for Fire-Protection Service
UL 711 Fire Extinguishers, Rating and Fire Testing
UL 778 Motor Operated Water Pumps
UL 789 Indicator Posts for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 1091 Butterfly Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 1468 Standard for Direct Acting Pressure Reducing and Pressure Restricting Valves 
UL 1486 Quick Opening Divices for Dry Pipe Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 1739 Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 2351 Spray Nozzles for Fire-Protection Service 

thank you for ever

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

GUHAN.S.S, 

The links for below standard please see above

UL 154 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers 
UL 199 Automatic Sprinklers for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 299 Dry Chemical Fire Extinguishers 
UL 260 Standard for Dry Pipe and Deluge Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 312 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 312 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 448 Standard for Pumps for Fire-Protection Service
UL 711 Fire Extinguishers, Rating and Fire Testing

----------


## guhan.s.s

Thank you for your great help

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## damrong99

Thank you so much for sharing

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thank you for your great help



I got some additional for you :

UL 1739-2007 Standard for Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service.pdf 0.208 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 262-2006 Standard for Gate Valves for Fire-Protection Service.pdf	  407.83 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 8-2007 Water Based Agent Fire Extinguishers.pdf	  1.05 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

I've forgotten this one :

UL 1468-2007 Standard for Direct Acting Pressure Reducing and Pressure Restricting Valves.pdf 0.508 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks for sharing

----------


## sambun

> I've forgotten this one :
> 
> UL 1468-2007 Standard for Direct Acting Pressure Reducing and Pressure Restricting Valves.pdf 0.508 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !

----------


## faizol

> I've forgotten this one :
> 
> UL 1468-2007 Standard for Direct Acting Pressure Reducing and Pressure Restricting Valves.pdf 0.508 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

I'm looking for UL 58 "Steel Underground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible liquids". i'm also looking for example of design calculation in pdf or spread sheet. if you have it, please share to me.

Thank you. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Sorry, I do not have it Sir !

----------


## emanc

Most of the links are already expired. Can someone be good enough to reupload all of them?

UL 83-2001 Thermoplastic Insulated Wires and Cables
UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel
UL 1739-2007 Standard for Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 1778 2005 Uninterruptible Power Systems
UL 4 - Armored Cable
UL 444 - Communication Cables
UL 467 - Grounding and Bonding Equipment
UL 674 - Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 698A - Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 711 - Rating and Fire Testing of Fire Extinguishers
UL 823 - Electric Heaters For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 844 - Luminaires for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 877 - Circuit-Breaker Enclosures for Use in Hazardous Locations
UL 886 - Outlet Boxes and Fittings for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 894 - Switches For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 913 - Intrinsically Safe Apparatus for Use in Class I, II, and III, Division 1 Locations
UL 1424 - Cables for Power-Limited Fire-Alarm Circuits
UL 1-2007 Standard for Flexible Metal Conduit
UL 96A-2007 Installation Requirements for Lightning Protection Systems
UL 154-2007 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers
UL 94-2006 Test of flammability of plastic materials
UL 125-2007 Standard for Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas (Other Than Safety Relief)
UL 132-2007 Standard for Safety Relief Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas

----------


## guhan.s.s

Sir,

Thank you for your great sharing

----------


## hermes

Thank you Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## dage

Please I need the UL 347A standard "OUTLINE OF INVESTIGATION FOR MEDIUM VOLTAGE POWER CONVERSION CONTROLLERS-Issue Number: 1 "

Thanks a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Most of the links are already expired. Can someone be good enough to reupload all of them?
> 
> UL 83-2001 Thermoplastic Insulated Wires and Cables
> UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel
> UL 1739-2007 Standard for Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service
> UL 1778 2005 Uninterruptible Power Systems
> UL 4 - Armored Cable
> UL 444 - Communication Cables
> UL 467 - Grounding and Bonding Equipment
> ...



1.	UL 83-2008 Thermoplastic-Insulated Wires and Cables.pdf 1.762 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


2.	UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steell.pdf 1.249 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3.	UL 1739-2007 Standard for Pilot-Operated Pressure-Control Valves for Fire-Protection Service.pdf 0.208 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4.	UL 1778 2005 Uninterruptible Power Systems.pdf 0.765 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5.	UL 4 - 2004 Armored Cable.pdf 0.431 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6.	UL 444-2008 Communication cable.pdf 0.815 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7.	UL 467 - 2007 Grounding and Bonding Equipment.pdf 0.374 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8.	UL 674 - 2003 Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.730 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
9.	UL 698A - 2008 Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.354 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10	UL 711-2007 Rating and Fire Testing of Fire Extinguishers.pdf 0.865 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11	UL 823-2007 Standard for Electric Heaters For Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.875 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
12.	UL 844-2008 Luminaires for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.866 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
13.	UL 877 - 1993 Circuit-Breaker Enclosures for Use in Hazardous Locations.pdf 3.401 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
14.	UL 886 - 1994 Outlet Boxes and Fittings for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.267 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
15.	UL 894 - 2009 Switches For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.319 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
16.	UL 913 - 2008 Intrinsically Safe Apparatus for Use in Class I, II, and III, Division 1 Locations.pdf 0.347 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
17.	UL 1424 - 2005 Cables for Power-Limited Fire-Alarm Circuits.pdf 0.458 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
18	UL 1-2007 Standard for Flexible Metal Conduit.pdf 0.529 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
19	UL 96A-2007 Installation Requirements for Lightning Protection Systems.pdf 1.095 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
20	UL 154-2007 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers.pdf 1.175 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
21	UL 94-2006 Test of flammability of plasti materials.pdf 0.677 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
22.	UL 125-2007 Standard for Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas (Other Than Safety Relief).pdf 0.575 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
23	UL 132-2007 Standard for Safety Relief Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas.pdf 0.475 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## emanc

Thank you very much Achmad...Appreciate these very much.

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## thiskong

i need UL 2085, send to this.black@gmail.com
tkz

----------


## gerry_intam

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin, please upload once again the UL standard. Because there is many of your files were being lost. Thank you Friends

----------


## hmaehs

Achmad, please help, would you email UL 2085 to ehs.petromfg@gmail.com?!?  Thank you in advance!

----------


## DM2

UL 464  Audible Signal Appliances
Has anyone go the below standards they wouldn't mind uploading?

UL 1638  Visual Signaling Appliances  Private Mode Emergency and General Utility Signaling.
UL 1480  Speakers for Fire Alarm, Emergency, and Commercial and Professional Use.
UL 1711  Amplifiers for Fire Protective Signaling Systems.
UL 1971  Signaling Devices for the Hearing Impaired.
UL 698  Industrial Control Equipment for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.
UL 1604  Electrical Equipment for Use in Class I and II, Division 2, and Class III Hazardous (Classified) Locations.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> UL 464  Audible Signal Appliances
> Has anyone go the below standards they wouldn't mind uploading?
> 
> UL 1638  Visual Signaling Appliances  Private Mode Emergency and General Utility Signaling.
> UL 1480  Speakers for Fire Alarm, Emergency, and Commercial and Professional Use.
> UL 1711  Amplifiers for Fire Protective Signaling Systems.
> UL 1971  Signaling Devices for the Hearing Impaired.
> UL 698  Industrial Control Equipment for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.
> UL 1604  Electrical Equipment for Use in Class I and II, Division 2, and Class III Hazardous (Classified) Locations.



UL 1604-2004 Electrical equipment for use in class I and class II, division 2, and class III hazardous (classified) location.pdf 0.679 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


UL 1638-2008 Visual Signaling Appliances  Private Mode Emergency and General Utility Signaling .pdf 1.371 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


UL 1971-2002 Signaling Devices for the Hearing Impaired.pdf 0.953 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


UL 698A - 2008 Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.354 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


UL 1480-2005 Speakers for Fire Alarm, Emergency, and Commercial and Professional Use.pdf 1.241 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DM2

Achmad Nur Eddin,
Thanks very much for the standards.

----------


## sambun

Thanks for UL 1971.

----------


## ehtisham

1. ANSI/UL 217
2. ANSI/UL 268
3. ANSI/UL 827

Need them 
links given are mostly dead.....

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go...

UL 217-2007 Standard for Single and Multiple Station Smoke Alarms

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 268-2006 Smoke Detectors for Fire Alarm Signaling Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry I do not have 827

----------


## netspyking

OK , here UL 827-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## Nabilia

Thanks for the help  netspyking

----------


## ehtisham

yeah............rite....thankss...dude...

----------


## shaily

Need 75  iso standarsds for petroleum and related products

----------


## Nabilia

shaily, this is the UL thread, find an iso related thread such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and specify your request better

----------


## tromix

Dear All,

There are any body have UL 1004-5 (fire water pump motor)

Please sent to bung.tromix@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## netspyking

UL 1004.5-2009 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go...
UL 1004-5-2009 Standard for Safety for Fire Pump Motors
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks netspyking, its great that we were both able to help.

----------


## tromix

thanks a lot netspyking and nabilia

----------


## f81aa

netspyking and Nabilia, thanks a lot

----------


## sambun

> UL 1004.5-2009 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks !

----------


## victorlachica

Hi to all good men

I am in need of these UL, old or new will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

UL58 Standard for Steel Underground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 9th Ed Dec 13 1996

UL142 Standard for Steel Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 9th Ed Dec 28 2006 -got the old copy now

UL1316 Glass-Fiber-Reinforced Plastic Underground Storage Tanks for Petroleum Products, Alcohols, and Alcohol-Gasoline Mixtures  2nd Ed Jan 7 1994

UL1746 Standard for External Corrosion Protection Systems For Steel Underground Storage Tanks  3rd Ed Jan 17 2007 

UL2085 Standard for Protected Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 2nd Ed Dec 30 1997

----------


## netspyking

Hi

I have only these :

UL 142-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



UL 1746-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## victorlachica

Hi netspyking

My highest thank you

----------


## sambun

Thank you, Netspyking !

----------


## Holywood

wow... this is a great post!!

I'm looking for "*UL 58*" for underground tanks. please share this one too!!!

Greatings

----------


## kavita_00

> 9. UL 96-2005 Standard for Lightning Protection Components.pdf 0.592 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



It seems the above file is deleted. Can you please upload the same again. 
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

UL 96-2005 Standard for Lightning Protection Components
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> UL 464  Audible Signal Appliances
> Has anyone go the below standards they wouldn't mind uploading?.....



UL 464-2008 Audible Signal Appliances 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Found a newer one


UL 464-2009 UL Standard for Safety for Audible Signal Appliances.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yomyom

all links to UL 1709 are expired.
please someone share UL 1709 file with me. 
In addition to this, I also need UL 2196.
Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Nabilia

UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yomyom

Really thx!!!

----------


## kavita_00

> UL 96-2005 Standard for Lightning Protection Components
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot Mr. Nabilia

----------


## amshah

Thanks to all members who have contributed over here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Great  yeahSee More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear 

Achmad Nur Eddin and Guniawala

Can share the above documents please I need some of the above documents.

Thanks in advance.
Regards.

----------


## solartec

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin and Guniawala

All of the files are expired, can you send me a copy of the UL 1730 to 378637247@qq.com?

Thanks very much!

----------


## Nabilia

UL 1730-2007 Standard for Smoke Detector Monitors and Accessories.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/PYslKaDd/UL_1730-2007_Standard_for_Smok.html

----------


## solartec

> UL 1730-2007 Standard for Smoke Detector Monitors and Accessories.pdf
> http://www.4shared.com/document/PYslKaDd/UL_1730-2007_Standard_for_Smok.html



Thank you for your quick response and the file!

----------


## yomyom

Please share UL 1309.
Thanks..

----------


## sadane

Many thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Please share UL 1309.
> Thanks..



UL 1309-1995 Marine Shipboard Cable.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yomyom

very thanks!!!

----------


## yomyom

Anyone has UL 7846:2009?
please~!

----------


## nayakya

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin and Guniawala

All the files of UL standards are expired can you please up load it again.

Thanks 

nayakya

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

UL 142 - 1998-for steel aboveground tank for flammable liquid.pdf	  5.8 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 555-2006 Fire Dampers.pdf	  672.56 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 521-2002 Heat Detectors for Fire Protective Signaling Systems.pdf	  988.71 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 83-2008 Thermoplastic-Insulated Wires and Cables.pdf	  1.76 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steell.pdf	  1.25 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1778 2005 Uninterruptible Power Systems.pdf	  783.77 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 444-2008 Communication cable.pdf	  835.49 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 467 - 2007 Grounding and Bonding Equipment.pdf	  383.86 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 674 - 2003 Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations. ...	  748.5 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 698A - 2008 Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	  362.67 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 844-2008 Luminaires for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	  887.51 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 877 - 1993 Circuit-Breaker Enclosures for Use in Hazardous Locations.pdf	  3.4 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 886 - 1994 Outlet Boxes and Fittings for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	  273.75 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 894 - 2009 Switches For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	  326.95 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 913 - 2008 Intrinsically Safe Apparatus for Use in Class I, II, and III, Division 1 Locations.pdf	  356.26 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1424 - 2005 Cables for Power-Limited Fire-Alarm Circuits.pdf	  469.66 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 96A-2007 Installation Requirements for Lightning Protection Systems.pdf	  1.1 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 94-2006 Test of flammability of plasti materials.pdf	  693.73 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 125-2007 Standard for Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas (Other Than Safety Relief).pdf	  588.93 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 132-2007 Standard for Safety Relief Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas.pdf	  486.76 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL Standard 2.rar	  10.03 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 2034-2007 Standard for Single and Multiple Station Carbon Monoxide Alarms.pdf	  1.03 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 5A-2008 Nonmetallic Surface Raceways and Fittings.pdf	  933.08 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 5B-2009 Strut-Type Channel Raceways and Fittings.pdf	  634.5 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 6-2004 Electrical rigid metal conduit-steel.pdf	  687.53 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 10B-2008 Standard for Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf	  549.8 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 10C-2009 Positive Pressure Fire Tests of Door Assemblies.pdf	  671.55 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Achmad.

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## seth_007

Dear fiends,

I Need this standard: UL 50 Enclosures for Electrical Equipment
Could u please share it?
Thanks!

----------


## Nabilia

UL 50-2007 Enclosures for Electrical Equipment, Non-Environmental Considerations.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 50-2003 Standard for Enclosures for Electrical Equipment.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wes

Hi Netspyking,

Could you upload UL 142-2007 again. 
I'm new to that code and really need it.

Thanks in advance.

Wes

No need to upload,
found it under "Thread: Ul 142"
Thanks Nabilia

----------


## netspyking

Search or check here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## dmarquez

thanks for shared &iexcl;&iexcl;&iexcl;&iexcl;&iexcl;

sombody have the aisi naspec 2001???

----------


## wes

Thanks Netspyking.

----------


## amshah

Needed UL 1008 for Ac Transfer equipment.

----------


## sambun

Amshad, is that your need ? **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> Amshad, is that your need ? **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...




Thanks

----------


## Tima777

Someone UL58 - 1996?
thanks

----------


## nayakya

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

Pleas upload the following standards

UL 154-2007 Carbon-Dioxide Fire Extinguishers
UL 711-2007 Rating and Fire Testing of Fire Extinguishers

----------


## netspyking

UL 154-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 711-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry I don't have UL-58 , if find it , I will post here ,



Good luck all  :Smile: See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## nayakya

Thanks for the quick reply.

----------


## nev

Hi,

Anybody have UL 5085-1 Low Voltage Transformers standard

Thanks

----------


## netspyking

UL 5085.1-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nev

Wow,

That is fantastic thank you so much, what a great forum.

----------


## faizol

> Someone UL58 - 1996?
> thanks



Dear Friend,

Link for UL-58 are as below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## faizol

> all links to UL 1709 are expired.
> please someone share UL 1709 file with me. 
> In addition to this, I also need UL 2196.
> Thanks.



Dear Friend,

link for UL 2196
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you.

----------


## Nabilia

UL 1709-2007 Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia thks for the share

----------


## Drew11

Does anyone have the UL 508 standard?

----------


## Nabilia

UL 508-2010 Industrial Control Equipment
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## heart_taker

UL 1685 Vertical-Tray Fire-Propagation and Smoke-Release Test for Electrical and Optical-Fiber Cables

need this standard
can anyone have this standard.plz reply me as early as possible.


thanx in advanceSee More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## Nabilia

UL 1685-2010 Vertical-Tray Fire-Propagation and Smoke-Release Test for Electrical and Optical-Fiber Cables.pdf	  0.597 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## heart_taker

waoo really really thanx

----------


## kuntao2008

This is truly a great forum and help to the community.

Could someone please repost the UL 823 Electric heaters for use in Hazardous locations, Latest edition if at all possible.

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## f81aa

Hi kuntao2008:

I am attaching the document you asked for, version 2007. Im not sure if it is the latest.

Regards

----------


## kuntao2008

F81aa,

Thank you so much for your quick response with this, and yes this is the latest standard. 

Thanks again and have a wonderful day.

Respectfully,

Kuntao2008

----------


## netspyking

"Nabilia" and "f81aa" ,

I see you are acting very good , Thanks for helping and supporting users 

 :Smile:

----------


## abes

netspyking,

Please reupload "UL 1746 External Corrosion Protection Systems for Steel Underground Storage Tanks" 3rd edition. Link is dead.

----------


## Nabilia

UL 1746-2007 External Corrosion Protection Systems for Steel Underground Storage Tanks.pdf  0.641 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xmarthx

Hi!
I need following standards, can anyone share i with me?  :Smile: 
Much much thanks in advance  :Wink: 

UL 183 - Manufactured Wiring Systems
UL 508A - Industrial Control Panels 
UL 698 - Industrial Control Equipment for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 698A - Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 1203 - Explosion-Proof and Dust-Ignition-Proof Electrical Equipment for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations 
UL 1773 - Termination Boxes
UL 1998 - Software in Programmable Components

----------


## Nabilia

xmarthx, All I have is...

UL 698A-2008 Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf 0.354 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]UL 508A - Industrial Control Panels

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## xmarthx

Great thanks to all of you  :Smile: 

I still need UL 1203, if anyone could help me....

----------


## s.albedaiwi

Dears,

can i have UL 1008

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

UL 1008-2007 Transfer Switch Equipment.pdf	  1.120 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## s.albedaiwi

Great thanks Nabilia

I was searching for this standard along time ago

Thank you indeed

----------


## ubaid

Does any body have these standards;

UL 2085
UL 2244
DIN 6608
DIN 6661

Plz upload these standards if someone have.
Thanks

----------


## abes

Hello,

Looking for,
UL 508A
UL 1741 Ed2 (year 2010)

----------


## Nabilia

UL 508A 2007 Standard for Industrial Control Panels.pdf 1.427 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1741-2010 Inverters, Converters, Controllers and Interconnection System Equipment for Use With Distributed Energy Resources.pdf 0.830 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abes

Thank you Nabilia

----------


## dso

UL-162 anybody?

----------


## kevin t

Hello,

Anyone have UL 1275 - Standard for Safety Flammable Liquid Storage Cabinets

----------


## Peejay

Does anyone have UL 48, UL 1581, UL 2556, because they all have been expired in the last post. can i have a copy if anyone of you have it. Please send it to my email: izhi14@gmail.com. thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

UL 48-2004 Electric Signs.pdf	  0.714 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## Rukman Setiawan

thanks a lot for sharing

i need UL 162 does anybody have this std ?

----------


## sumitrban

i need UL 1203, 2279, 87, 1581, 1711, 813, 1666, 1419 please

----------


## ubaid

If anybody have UL343 - Pumps for Oil-Burning Appliances, please upload it.

----------


## DM2

Has anyone got UL 38 for manual fire alarm stations?

----------


## bigbob89

Hello,
I am in need of the following standards:
UL 48-2011
UL 1598-2008

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.

----------


## amitpatel316

Hello,
I am in need of the following standards:
UL 73
UL 1776

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards.

----------


## netspyking

bigbob89 and amitpatel316 , 

Here are your needed standards : 

UL 48-2004 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1598-2008 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 73-2006 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 1776-2005 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## amitpatel316

Thank you netspyking

----------


## NANDORG0714

Hello, I need UL 2250, UL 674, UL 1203

----------


## netspyking

Sorry my brothers , after this this I will stop standards sharing because of a user named "raj151857"  , ask him about this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ,

----------


## sambun

Dear Netspyking,
What happen? I don't undestand.

----------


## mshakeel44

After you have installed your softwares.......



create ghost image of your windows 7 for free....

step by step:                            **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## amshah

Can some one provide UL 1203 , UL913, UL698 ?

----------


## Nabilia

I have 698A if that will help and 913

UL 698A-2008 Industrial Control Panels Relating to Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	0.354 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

UL 913-2008 Intrinsically Safe Apparatus and Associated Apparatus for Use in Class I, II, and III, Division 1, Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	0.461 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

THANKS NABILIA

iF SOME ONE HAVE UL 1203 PLEASE SHAER........................

----------


## NANDORG0714

Please... I need UL 2250, UL1203 and UL 674

----------


## Nabilia

I only have 674...
UL 674-2008 Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf	0.730 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NANDORG0714

please, help me with UL standard 2250.

----------


## mhrizadi

i need
UL 1058, Halogenated Agent Extinguishing System Units

----------


## William Hernan Gutierrez

HEllo
Can any one help me with "Ul 1481" Power Supplies for Fire-Protective Signaling Systems

----------


## Oscar Angulo B

Hi Achmad Nur Eddin and Guniawala:

Where can I find:

UL 1685 Vertical-Tray Fire-Propagation and Smoke-Release Test for Electrical and Optical-Fiber Cables

UL 467 Grounding and Bonding Equipment 

ANSI/TIA/606
ANSI/TIA/569
EIA/TIA 606
EIA/TIA-570
ANSI/TIA/EIA-568C.0
ANSI/TIA/EIA-568C.1
ANSI/TIA/EIA-568C.2
ANSI/TIA/EIA-568C.3

Tx!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

UL 1685-2010 Vertical-Tray Fire-Propagation and Smoke-Release Test for Electrical and Optical-Fiber Cables.pdf	0.597 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 467 - 2007 Grounding and Bonding Equipment.pdf

----------


## LMC

Hi,
Someone can help me?. I need the ANSI/UL 1776 Standard for Safety for High-Pressure Cleaning Machines
Thanks in advance.

----------


## abes

Hello,



I am looking for UL 1449 Standard for Surge Protective Devices. Edition 3.

Thanks in advance.See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## abes

Hello,

I am looking for ANSI/UL 1449 Surge Protective Devices

Thanks in advance.

----------


## DM2

Anyone have:
UL 4059 Standard for Terminal Blocks
UL 486E Equipment Wiring Terminals for Use with Aluminum and or Copper

----------


## eapedrer

I'm looking for UL 193 and UL 1203
Does anyone have it?
Thanks!

----------


## Eng.MMT

Guys, please i need help....... i need new link for ANSI UL 1767-2008 Standard for Safety for Early-Suppression Fast-Response Sprinklers

Can u provide me with new working link,please?!!

Thank u all .....

----------


## bigglesb

Hi everyone, 
can someone provide UL 372 and/or UL 1995?
*372* - Automatic Electrical Controls for Household and Similar Use - Part 2: Particular Requirements for Burner Ignition Systems and Components
*1995* - Heating and Cooling Equipment

----------


## txejolabas

Hi,

Could somebody share UL 1004-1 Rotating Electrical Machines? i checked many links in this thread, but they were all dead. 
thanks a lot,

----------


## Nikolai Ortiz

> HEllo
> Can any one help me with "Ul 1481" Power Supplies for Fire-Protective Signaling Systems



Hi... please
Anyone can help 
"Ul 1481" Power Supplies for Fire-Protective Signaling Systems

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## eng fir

i need ul 80 ,2080

----------


## STD manager

UL 80 - 2007.09.21 	
UL Standard for Safety Steel Tanks for Oil-Burner Fuels and Other Combustible Liquids - Twelfth Edition; Reprint with Revisions through and Including August 26, 2009 
for more info : internationalstandard2012@gmail.com

----------


## VALKISTURR

Hi,

You can download :

1. UL 80-2008 Steel Tanks for Oil-Burner Fuel and Other Combustible Liquids **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ;

2. UL 1004-1-2009 Rotating Electrical Machines - General Requirements **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ;

3. UL 372-2-2007 Automatic Electrical Controls **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ;

4. UL 486E-2009 Equipment Wiring Terminals for Use with Aluminum and/or Copper Conductors **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ;

5. UL 1449-2009 Surge Protective Devices **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ;

and

6. UL 1776-2005 High-Pressure Cleaning Machines **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .

----------


## nev

UL 5085 2007 attached (if i  have done it correctly)

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## nev

Gentleman,

Desperate for these standards if anyone has any and is kind enough to help:

BS EN 50124-1
BS EN 50125
BS EN 60529
BS EN 60085
BS EN 60664-1
BS EN 61857-22
BS EN 61140
BRS SM440 sht 4
BRS SM440 sht 5

----------


## nev

Gentleman,

Desperate for these standards if anyone has any and is kind enough to help:

BS EN 50124-1
BS EN 50125
BS EN 60529
BS EN 60085
BS EN 60664-1
BS EN 61857-22
BS EN 61140
BRS SM440 sht 4
BRS SM440 sht 5

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

best share

----------


## lucksravi

> UL 508A 2007 Standard for Industrial Control Panels.pdf 1.427 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Dear Nabila, Can you pls upload UL 508.

----------


## Anakorn

Hello,

Could somebody share UL 299  Dry Chemical Fire Extinguishers

Thanks in advance.

----------


## enzo.linares

Dear sirs:

Please anyone could share this:

UL 971 Standard for non metallic underground piping for flammable liquids.
UL 2080 Standard for fire resistant tanks for flammable and combustible liquids.
ANSI/UL 2085 Standard for protected aboveground tanks for flammable and combustible liquids. 
ANSI/UL 2245 Standard for below grade vaults for flammable liquids storage tanks.

Thanks in advance.

enzo

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Emplok-en kabeh :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.	UL 2085-2010 Standard for Protected Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids.pdf 0.215 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.	UL 299-2007 Dry Chemical Fire Extinguishers.pdf 1.214 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3.	UL 508-2010 Industrial Control Equipment.pdf 1.414 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4.	UL 508A 2007 Standard for Industrial Control Panels.pdf   1.245 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5.	UL 508C-2004 Power Conversion Equipment.pdf  1.136 MB

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thank you.

Regards

----------


## sambun

Thank Achmad N.E.

----------


## mrbeen

Dear all please reupload or mail me a all UL Standards link.

thanks in adv.

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## wamosa91

hye...
i need UL 1709 badly
thanx in advance

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## apau1417

Looking for UL 1091 ... appreciated if someone can share

----------


## JHouston

Looking for UL 1203 please share if you can.  Thks

----------


## cfipilot

Can someone provide the following, THANKS!!

UL 10B
UL 10C

----------


## cfipilot

Can someone provide the following, THANKS!!

UL 10B
UL 10C

----------


## jituparekh

Hi
All links for UL 1709 are dead. Please upload.
Thanks, Jitu

----------


## epcman

Can someone provide the following standards please. 
THANKS in advance.

UL 10B
UL 10C

----------


## adamant

> Hi friends
> Hope everything goes well with you
> I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
> if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.
> 
> My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
> 
> Cheers.



Can you share MEPO?
I'm writing here because you did not reply to e-mail and private messages.

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Does anybody have UL-262 available for sharing?

----------


## hosseintala

Hi
All links for UL 448 are dead.
Please give me another link to it.
Thanks,

----------


## hosseintala

Hi
All links for UL 448 are dead.
Please give me another link to it.
Thanks,

----------


## Khayyam

İ need following standart 
1.	UL 2085-2010 Standard for Protected Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids

Ul 752 - Standard for Bullet-Resisting Equipment
Thank you for all  mt email adress is: dag.erol@gmail.com
regards

----------


## Khayyam

Dear Achmad Nur
Do you have following standard , if yes please send to me : My e-mail adress  is: dag.erol@gmail.com
UL 142 Steel Aboveground Tanks for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 
UL-2085 Aboveground Tank Fabrication Standards - 
Ul 752 - Standard for Bullet-Resisting Equipment


Best regards
Erol DAGSee More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## Khayyam

hıa  :Smile: ) it is great thank you very much

----------


## Khayyam

hıa  :Smile: ) it is great thank you very much

----------


## EngineerAly

Hello Friends,
I have been trying to download the files but none of the link is working. 
Could you please help me on this?
thanks a lot

----------


## Chanvit

> UL 154-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> UL 711-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Please Upload again ^^

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ul 154  2007

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ul 711 2007

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ul 58 in three parts

----------


## Chanvit

> Ul 711 2007



Thanks Very much

----------


## Chanvit

> Ul 711 2007



Thanks Very much

----------


## C.Queiroz

All links to UL 1709 are dead.
can someone help me??

Please?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> All links to UL 1709 are dead.
> can someone help me??
> 
> Please?



Here you go...See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## C.Queiroz

> Here you go...



Thank you!

----------


## C.Queiroz

> Here you go...



Thank you!

----------


## santoso_hse@yahoo.co.id

Jempol 5 kanggo sampeam mas ahmad...

----------


## enghabashy

please if any gentleman has UL 299- 2012 , UL 711 , UL 1803-2012 pdf

----------


## larissasn

Getting a empire fame of our own is an basic component of owning a business online. However, nowadays most of the renowned sphere names are either already registered or owned through some other business. This means that you need to invent up of originative territory names to collar noticed on the internet. This can sometimes be a challenging thing to do. In whatever way, the illustrious side to this is that most of the lands names that were already registered could have planned expired. It could be because the train may have closed down or the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  owner of the ******* standing may acquire changed his website. These field names may at the moment be handy to you. In categorize to either register or redecorate a ******* repute you requirement to come after the given steps. While registering a lands name you necessary to about that you are registering it only in search a aeon of time. It could be a year or 10 years, but not for a lifetime. Accordingly, it would be wrong to say that you own the realm name. All the domain names dire to be renewed or re-registered upon expiry. A field name goes into an expired reputation during 40 days after it expires. This station changes to the redemption age if the proprietor of the territory celebrity does not renew the lands prestige in 40 days. During this years all of the owner's info is erased like they had not in any way owned the department name. This leaves the bailiwick term unfastened to buyers. The sure **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  stage after the redemption span is called the locked period. This is on the whole a while of 5 days. On the 5th hour, the rating is officially dropped from the ICANN database and the lands is up for the sake of jumble sale again. Field auctions arrogate people who are looking revealed seeing that isolated sphere names. Divers realm names are sold to field auction companies representing this purpose.

----------


## Rireva

Hello, I'm looking for UL-260. If somebady were kindly to share a apreciate very much.
Thanks forever.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go... UL 260

----------


## Rireva

Thaks bro, here in Mxico a lot of people specifies deluge valves with an hemeticity ANSI class VI and I wanted to correct that point on my documents and let the UL standard aplies as the only criteria for hermeticity of deluge valves for fire service.

Best regards.

----------


## Rireva

And I'm now looking for the UL-218, because a provider is offering us a fire aquipment and is stating that his fire pump controller can't send more signals via Ethernet MODBUS-RTU because the UL standard prohibits the increment of signals from fire pump controller to a PLC of Fire System. 
So if somebody has that piece and wouldn't mind to share or give a hint about this item, it will be welcome!!
Thaks a lot!

----------


## Marty Thompson

I can't find the 218, but here is an article on it and 2 related control docs.

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear colleagues,

Does anybody have UL-262 available for sharing?
Please please share this.
All old links are not working.

----------


## gkmeera

need UL 6A. any one can provide.

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
Does anybody have available for sharing the following UL standard?

*UL 1638-Visible Signaling Devices for Fire Alarm and Signaling Systems, Including Accessories
Latest edition 2016*

Thanks in advance

----------


## DM2

Anyone have the latest copy of:
UL 886 - Standard For Safety Outlet Boxes And Fittings For Use In Hazardous (Classified) Locations
UL 1203 - Standard for Explosion-Proof and Dust-Ignition-Proof Electrical Equipment for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations

Mine are unfortunately corrupted.

I have the 2002 edition of UL 514B but was hoping for a more current edition:

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have 2005

UL 886-2005 Outlet Boxes and Fittings for Use in Hazardous (Classified) Locations

----------


## ALEJANDROZAMBRANO

Can anybody upload UL 1746.......?  thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

UL 1746-2007 External Corrosion Protection Systems for Steel Underground Storage Tanks

----------


## mlab123

Can u share UL 10a please ?

----------


## amjadmalik75

Can u share also UL 10a please?

Thanks

----------


## amjadmalik75

If some 1 can share UL 263 please?

----------


## gasenilahmad

This is UL-263.
Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## reza18395

Dear Ahmed
Thank you so much for UL 263
Do you have UL 525
Regards,
Reza

----------


## Marty Thompson

UL 10A-2009 Tin-Clad Fire Doors

----------


## sambun

Thank Marty !

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## sambun

Thank gasenilahmad !

----------


## amjadmalik75

Hello guys
if someone can compile and upload All Possible UL Standards in 1 RAR file?
will be much appreciated.

Thanks & Regards

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Does anybody have available for sharing the following UL standards?
*UL 6* Electrical Rigid Metal Conduit - Steel*UL 464* Audible Signaling Devices for Fire Alarm and Signaling Devices, Including Accessories*UL 797* Electrical Metallic Tubing - Steel*UL 1242* Standard for Electrical Intermediate Metal Conduit - Steel*UL 1638* Visible Signaling Devices for Fire Alarm and Signaling Systems, Including Accessories
Thanks in advance.

----------


## metalmind99

Hello all,
Does anyone have UL467 available to share?  

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

UL 467-2007 Grounding and Bonding Equipment

----------


## micaziv

Thanks Marty

----------


## ascordova

Hi, anybody can share:
- UL 360 - Liquid tight flexible metal conduit 
- UL 514A - Metallic Outlet Boxes. 


Thanks in advance for your support!!!

Best Regards

Anthony

----------


## Abo Khaled

Dear my Friends

UL standards 

UL 1008
UL 1076
UL 1479
UL 1459
UL 1424
UL 1651

Please if any body has copy please upload

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## explosion

I am searching the 2008 Version of the UL 525 Standard for Flame Arrester. Anybody out there who can share this ? I only have the 1994 Edition as the latest.
Thanks for any help,
explosion

----------


## Marty Thompson

Can you share your 1994 edition?

----------


## explosion

> Can you share your 1994 edition?



Here it is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hope it works, is the first time with 4shared.
Any newer Version around ??
explosion

----------


## ali.kianpour

Thanx a lot

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## gerry_intam

Need anyone could share UL 262. 
Thank you Guys

----------


## Mechen

Members download you share UL standards by ifile.it/xx. Please re-load 4 share or other clouds.

----------


## adolf07

Dear Friends,

I need the following UL Standards:

UL 260 Standard for Dry Pipe and Deluge Valves for Fire-Protection Service
UL 262 Gate Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 268 Smoke Detectors for Fire Protective Signaling Systems 
UL 268A Smoke Detectors for Duct Application 
UL 312 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 393 Indicating Pressure Gauges for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 401 Portable Spray Hose Nozzles for Fire-Protection Service 
UL 448 Standard for Pumps for Fire-Protection Service

----------


## ayyazveer

> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need the following UL Standards:
> 
> UL 260 Standard for Dry Pipe and Deluge Valves for Fire-Protection Service
> UL 262 Gate Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
> UL 268 Smoke Detectors for Fire Protective Signaling Systems 
> UL 268A Smoke Detectors for Duct Application 
> UL 312 Check Valves for Fire-Protection Service 
> ...




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanguine

I am in need of UL 331 standard. The link shared in Page 2 of this thread is no longer working.

Any kind hearted fellow FM* please upload the standard.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

UL 331-2008 Strainers for Flammable Fluids and Anhydrous Ammonia

----------


## prakashsahoo

Need UL 262 
Anyone have this plz upload...

----------


## Marty Thompson

UL 262-2006 Gate Valves for Fire-Protection Service

----------


## prakashsahoo

Thanks alot.. :Encouragement:  :Smile:

----------


## micaziv

Thanks Marty!

----------


## micaziv

Thanks Marty!

----------


## c4275313

agreed! if any friends can make a collection just like EN or ISO collection with RAR by mediafile* it will be great!  :Smile: 

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## enghabashy

please if any gentleman has UL 2775  & UL 299 ' specially  2014 & 2012 consequently

----------


## jignesh73

Dear Friends*

I need the following UL Standards:

UL 525 FOR FLAME ARRESTER

PLEASE SHARE

----------


## explosion

> Dear Friends*
> 
> I need the following UL Standards:
> 
> UL 525 FOR FLAME ARRESTER
> 
> PLEASE SHARE



Please check #238 - 240 in this thread for the latest available file.
Regards*
explosion

----------


## prakashsahoo

Dear all*
Any on having UL 2166 & 2127* please share.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jignesh73

Dear all

Can any one share latest revision of UL 525 standard for Flame arrester
I have 1994 .

Thanks

----------


## jituparekh

Please share UL-525 of 1994* thanks in advance

----------


## explosion

Please check #238 - 240 in this thread for the latest available file.
Regards
explosion

----------


## jituparekh

Thanks* I got 1994 edition.

----------


## carlito.0713

somebody that can share UL 1685 please? links on previous page are not longer working.
Regards...

----------


## darsson

Hi mates*

I would need your help to get UL 262. Does anyone have this standard to share?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## darsson

Hi mates*

I would need your help to get UL 262. Does anyone have this standard to share?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## ciokamaru

Hi all,



does anyone have UL2556? Please share.

Thanks in advance.See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## explosion

Request for UL 558 Version 2012 Industrial trucks, internal combustion engine-powered
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
explosion

----------


## target123

Does anyone have UL 1481 Standard for Power Supplies for Fire-Protective Signaling Systems?

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Could somebody share UL 1638 - 2016 Visible Signaling Devices for Fire Alarm and Signaling Systems, Including Accessories?
Thanks in advance

----------


## tucksing

Hi,

Kindly check whether do you have the latest UL448 - 2017 version.

Thank you.

Regards,

----------


## Sashok

Hi!
I need UL 162 Standard for Foam Equipment and Liquid Concentrates
Please share it
Thanks

----------


## estebanfox

Hello,

Could someone share UL 132 Standard for Safety Relief Valves for Anhydrous Ammonia and LP-Gas, 2015 edition?

Thanks

----------


## onur

Hello, 

Could someone share UL 162 Standard for Foam Equipment and Liquid Concentrates? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rrevetti

Hi there!

Please, will anyone have the below UL standards:

UL 13 "Standard for Power-Limited Circuit Cables"
UL 568 "Nonmetallic Cable Tray Systems"

Could you share them?

Thank you in advance
Muchas gracias

----------


## DM2

The last time some posted to this was March, but hoping someone has a copy of UL 360 Standard for Liquid-Tight Flexible Metal Conduit

----------


## electrical.dangerous

Please, Pleasee   UL 1741 link broke...  Help.  Thanks

----------


## Tusha

> Please, Pleasee   UL 1741 link broke...  Help.  Thanks



here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ari Aji Kurniawan

Is This Thread Still active? i need the UL 711 the link is dead thank you

See More: UL Standards Needed

----------


## Hoc

UL 268A:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Hoc

UL 13:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
UL 568: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot.

----------

